# Charlie Girl The Cocker Spaniel, 13 weeks old



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

If you are interested in adopting Charlie, please read about our adoption procedure and complete our pre Adoption form (link below) and Katherine or Pauline will contact you for a chat

Pre-adoption form - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk
Charlie came to us from a puppyfarm because she had a bad cough. When she visited the vet it was borderline pneumonia and she was very poorly. She has made a brilliant recovery and has now had the all clear from the vet to be rehomed. Because she had such a serious chest infection at such a young age the vet has warned that she could have a weakness that her new family would need to be aware of.

She is a beautiful, funny, playful, naughty pup. She loves cuddles and loves toys. She sleeps in her crate at night with her friend Davina the Schnauzer. She is looking for a home where someone is home almost all the time. We would not consider a home where this little girl is going to be left.

She has now had her first vac and will be chiped before leaving us. She will come with 4 weeks free insurance and will have to be spayed at 6 months and evidence provided. Training classes are essential and we will need to know where and with whom she will attend.

Charlie is coming on leaps and bounds (literally!)

Here she is - full of fun!



























This little one isn't quite toilet trained yet but sleeps all night in a crate with Davina and will wait till she comes out to go for a wee!
She is as bright as a button!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

What a sweetie. Sure she won't be available for long 

Quite unusual to see one so young in rescue.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Shes gorg its a shame as my dog doesnt accept other dogs well due to a attack when he was younger... shes such a sweetie i dont think it will be long before shes found a loving home.


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

Where abouts is she? I have been looking for a puppy, we have another dog, cat and rabbits is she ok with them?


----------



## vickij (Jan 29, 2008)

She looks amazing.....my only concern is her possible health problems. As first time (since growing up with dogs anyway) dog owners, I don't know if we'd know how to deal with this. Can't get her off my mind!! 

xx


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

CreativeLC said:


> Where abouts is she? I have been looking for a puppy, we have another dog, cat and rabbits is she ok with them?


Shes 13 weeks old i'm pretty sure you can train a 13 week old puppy with other cats and dogs and rabbits!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought i probably would be able to train her with the other animals. After talking about her, its just the health problems i would be worried about.
She's gorgeous so she shouldn't have trouble finding a home.


----------

